

Ask HN: Anyone have any experience with CPA advertising? - kapauldo

Does anyone here advertise, and does anyone have any experience with CPA (click per action) networks?  If so, which networks, what was your cost, and how did it work out?<p>Thanks for sharing any experiences,
Kevin
======
kapauldo
Just to clarify, I'm asking if you have experience USING a CPA network to
advertise your product, not as an affiliate.

